
Six ways to experiment with AdSense and grow your earnings - ajbatac
http://adsense.blogspot.com/2009/02/six-ways-to-experiment-with-adsense-and.html
======
CalmQuiet
Can anyone explain why the original blogspot post (
[http://adsense.blogspot.com/2009/02/six-ways-to-
experiment-w...](http://adsense.blogspot.com/2009/02/six-ways-to-experiment-
with-adsense-and.html) ) links only to "invis.gif 1x1 pixels" ? I've been
rechecking this url over past 12 hours with this same result.

Is this a hacking of blogspot? or something that happens there when a blogspot
blog goes bad. Actually I note that the home blog page
(<http://adsense.blogspot.com/>) also goes only to that .gif - odd, since
surely this is a Google-developed blog, isn't it?

